# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  PSA wird nach 10 Jahren nicht mehr bezahlt.

## Barnold

Aus meiner Selbsthilfegruppe hat einer erzählt, dass seine GKV die Kostenübernahme für den PSA-Test ablehnt, weil die Diagnose schon 10 Jahre alt sei. Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegengen, dass nach einmal erfolgter Diagnose Prostatakrebs, alle weiteren PSA-Messungen Verlaufskontrollen sind, oder ist irgendwo festgelegt, dass man nach 10 Jahren kein Rezidiv mehr bekommen kann? Der Betroffene ist 73 Jahre alt.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## RalfDm

Ich habe noch nie davon gehört oder gelesen, dass nach zehn Jahren die Nachsorge das Privatvergnügen des Patienten sei. Ab dem fünften Jahr nach Abschluss der Behandlung soll ein jährlicher PSA-Check gemacht werden.
Empfehle doch dem Mann aus Deiner SHG, er solle sich von seiner GKV mal den entsprechenden GB-A-Beschluss zeigen lassen. Den sollten sie ja vorlegen können. Jede zu vergütende medizinische Leistung beruht auf einem entsprechenden Beschluss des Gemeinsamen Bundesausschusses (GB-A). Dann müsste es einen Beschluss geben, dass der PSA-Test nur zehn Jahre lang nach der Behandlung erstattet wird, ab dem elften Jahr nicht mehr.

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

Es gäbe auch keine Evidenz für ein Aufhören, nur für das Gegenteil - ich hatte dazu hier geschrieben: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...074#post115074

----------


## Michi1

Eine PSA Messung wird nach OP alle 3 Monate auf jeden Fall bezahlt. Sollte es öfters dann gegen 0 gehen ist eine Kontrollmessung nur mehr alle 6 Monate. So kenne ich das. Vielleicht gibt es dann wieder Kürzung der PSA Messung alle Jahre. Und warum soll man nach 10 Jahren wieder eine bekommen, wenn alles gut war. Vielleicht sehe ich das anders? Auch wenn ich das will, kann ich ja einmal die ca. 20 € selber bezahlen, sollte dann der PSA wieder gestiegen sein wird die Kasse die weiteren Messungen bestimmt wieder Zahlen.

----------


## Barnold

Danke Euch. Unser nächstes Treffen ist im November. Da werde ich ihm Eure Antworten übermitteln.
Gruß
Arnold

----------

